# Lightroom 6 help



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys

I use Lightroom to edit my pictures. I was wondering how I go about editing the same picture twice?
What I mean is I have uploaded the picture from my camera to Lightroom. I have edited it but I wish to do a seperate black and white one also but want to keep the edited colour version as well. I'm not sure how to do this. I don't think it allows me to upload the picture again as it recognises that I have done this already. Thanks.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Can you make a copy file on your pc/laptop and then use the copy to do your b&w work on that?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, I guess that may work. I didn't think of that. I'm fairly certain there is a way of doing it with the same picture through Lightroom but just not sure how to do this. I could do as you suggest for the time being to get around it, cheers.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Ravinder said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I use Lightroom to edit my pictures. I was wondering how I go about editing the same picture twice?
> What I mean is I have uploaded the picture from my camera to Lightroom. I have edited it but I wish to do a seperate black and white one also but want to keep the edited colour version as well. I'm not sure how to do this. I don't think it allows me to upload the picture again as it recognises that I have done this already. Thanks.


You can create a virtual copy within LR

In develop module right click on the picture and select create virtual copy ... this will then add a copy to your timeline


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Hope you get something to work, I don't have L/room and work in P/shop.

I often do editing on copies and keep the original file untouched. :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just did what spxxxx said and it appears to have worked. Many thanks.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Some good video tutorials here Rav, think I have also seen one on Virtual Copies
http://www.jkost.com

Dave


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

It's good practice to always work on virtual copies in Lightroom.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks. Will have a look at that.


----------

